# Dontzap false doesn't



## RandomSF (Jun 12, 2009)

Running x.org 7.4, fluxbox 1.1.

I have 
	
	



```
Section "ServerFlags"
        Option       "DontZap" "false"
EndSection
```
 in my xorg.conf, but <ctrl><alt><bksp> no longer does anything.  Up until a couple weeks ago I had used this to close down my Xsession.  

Unfortunately for me, I don't remember changing anything that would cause this new (lack of) behavior.

Any ideas?


----------



## anomie (Jun 12, 2009)

The xorg.conf(5) manpages indicate:


> Option "DontZap"  "boolean"



Could it be that providing _any_ value to this directive registers as true? Just remove the directive from your config altogether and see if you're getting the behavior you want.


----------



## RandomSF (Jun 12, 2009)

The rest of that section of man page has 
	
	



```
Option "DontZap"  "boolean"
This disallows the use of the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace sequence. 
That sequence is normally used to terminate the  Xorg  server.
When this  option  is enabled (as per default),
that key sequence has no special meaning. 
Default: on.
```
 so I think it's enabled by default.  I tried your suggestion anyway and it didn't help.


----------



## anomie (Jun 12, 2009)

Hmm, I see. I should have checked my Xorg version (7.3) before responding. In my case, default is off. 

The other thing I'd suggest is checking how "boolean" is represented in the 7.4 xorg.conf manpages. (FALSE == 0, false, off, no.. or what?)


----------



## richardpl (Jun 12, 2009)

If you dont use hald with Xorg:


```
Section "InputDevice"
 Identifier "Keyboard0"
 Driver "kbd"
 Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp,...."
```

if you use hald with Xorg, you need to modify hald settings .....


----------



## RandomSF (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't use hald with X.

Your snippet solved my problem.

Thank you.


----------

